# Best Solar Panel For The Money?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We sold the car so now I can buy one or two panels and maybe a couple batteries.

I was thinking about buying the deep cycle batteries at WalMart,any real difference?

i never got the catalog from BackWoods Solar I ordered.Anyone shop from their?

Don't want to spend much over $500.Need other stuff.

Thanks .


----------



## KKTipton (Jun 2, 2011)

Watch the two videos I made:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/real-portable-solar-videos-7010/

I can get you in for just over $500 (Plus tax, shipping etc)

Kyocera KD135SX (junction box) - $350
Real charge controller - $95
Wal Mart 24DC-4 marine deep cycle battery and misc box/parts - $83
Solar hookup wire - $ varies, depends how much you need.

That's a *real* setup with 135 watt *real* panel.
It will be able to do actual work. Like charge the battery *while* running a Ryobi tool charger simultaneously (Ryobi charger sucks 4 amps).

Now, if you must, you can go with a cheaper *real* panel.
It won't charge as fast as an 8-9 amp 135 watt....but it could be more portable:

BP Solar 50w - $256

GSE 30 watt "tough" panel - $184

The panels I mention are the "sweet spot" for price and quality.

BP and Kyocera are high quality, I've owned both. 
They stand behind the products with real warranty.

The GSE is unknown to me but is supposedly a tough panel.
Never buy Harbor Freight or other unknown No-name China panels.

If you went with the BP, you save $100...then you can spend an extra $50 for a charge controller with display on it. Very good for learning:

Morningstar ProStar 15M - $150

Seriously, watch those two videos....

If I were you, as a first timer, Get the BP 50 watt panel and the Morningstar 15M controller. The rest can be Wal-Mart parts for now.
You would have a tight little setup.

Now, in my video, I have a bigger panel, and a charge controller with no meter. That's because I know what my equipment puts out and I wanted max power vs. having a meter. And I know how to aim solar panels.

Having a meter will show "first timers" how much power the panel is making.
When you tuen the panel *properly* into the sun, you will see the amps go up. This gives you instant feedback. You can then learn from this. It will also tell you instantly if the panel is shaded slightly.

It's like having a speedometer on your car.

If you are serious about buying...PM me and I'll put this stuff in exact list form.
I like to see people get it right the first time.

I'm also going to redo my solar panel cart today and add wheels. Will do a video for that as well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks KK,but can't watch videos ,they boot me off line.

I have one solar catalog left from a year ago[ 2010 fall,winter]'FLARE,by Cierra Solar.

I mainly want enough power for a fan,but not a solar fan they cost too much.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just need some guidence from someone on a small set up with as much power as I can get for under $500.
Not interested in powerign up the house,just want enough power to run a good fan if the power goes ut ,like it did with all those hurricanes we had several years ago.Missed the fan more than anything else.Heat and humidity was sickening.Hubby hooked up car radiator fan to a battery for us to sleep at night.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I just need some guidence from someone on a small set up with as much power as I can get for under $500.
> Not interested in powerign up the house,just want enough power to run a good fan if the power goes ut ,like it did with all those hurricanes we had several years ago.Missed the fan more than anything else.Heat and humidity was sickening.Hubby hooked up car radiator fan to a battery for us to sleep at night.


I remember long ago before I got my first solar, my wife and I also "hooked" up a duel elect set of car fans to cool down. Worked very well actually. A little noisy, but it sure cooled us off. !


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nadja said:


> I remember long ago before I got my first solar, my wife and I also "hooked" up a duel elect set of car fans to cool down. Worked very well actually. A little noisy, but it sure cooled us off. !


 You don't know what you miss the most until its gone.
When I was young no church had air,so behind all the pews were little paper or cardbord fans.I use to watch all the ladies [guess the men were too moncho to admit they were hot]sitting there fanning themselves.Bet there were a lot of carple tunnel wrist injurys.:scratch


----------

